# Lures: Hot then not



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Did you ever have any lures that were red hot catching fish then that lure goes ICE COLD? Can't catch a dam thing on it! 

Some years back I had a REBEL DEEP WEE -R - PERCH color and it was hot catching fish. Next thing you know..........nothing. Put it away for a few years and started using it again still nothing! I aways had a HEDDON TORPEDO tied on and caught bass then nothing !


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lucky Craft RC 1.5!!! Same story........


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

same story parma said,and my dt4 as well.but the dt6 was hot for some reason.same with husky jerks.


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

I jig fish alot and i find that alot of the time I have to change colors several times throughout the day. I don't understand it and it drives me crazy figuring it out but eventually I get the right color. The only problem is, sometimes I even have to change colors every other hole. John.


----------

